# Lead shot prices.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just curious as to what everyone is paying for lead shot these days?


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Around $20 at the local retail stores.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thats about what I thought


----------

